# Sundials by CNC Router



## Cormac (Jun 9, 2011)

Greetings!

I'm new to Router Forums. My name is Cormac Lalor from Cork, and I make sundials by CNC router. Hard materials - 20mm slate dial base, and marine grade stainless steel gnomon, 6mm wide. Getting there - a lot more to learn!

I attach a sample of my bespoke handiwork.

Best regards,

Cormac.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Cormac


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cormac,

Wow... the rendering looks fantastic! 

I'm not familiar with the qualities of slate... is it difficult to carve...??? Does it machine cleanly without chipping???

I'm going to assume carbide bits... but that's just a guess.

NICE! 

BOOMER52


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Cormac said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I'm new to Router Forums. My name is Cormac Lalor from Cork, and I make sundials by CNC router. Hard materials - 20mm slate dial base, and marine grade stainless steel gnomon, 6mm wide. Getting there - a lot more to learn!
> 
> ...


Is the Gnomon the part that stick up vertically?


Bill


----------



## dipcodave (Apr 23, 2009)

What do you use for tooling the slate? I haven't found any bits that are recomended for this. 
Dave


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola Cormac nice work..


----------



## Cormac (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you, James!
I'll try to answer the queries I've had, and maybe learn at the same time. Raining in Cork, I'm afraid.
Best regards,
Cormac.


----------



## Cormac (Jun 9, 2011)

Sure is, Bill! Comes from the Greek, meaning 'one who knows'. While vertical or perpendicular to the dial plate, the gnomon's angle equals the latitude where the dial is situated. Sundials - an addictive hobby!
Best regards,
Cormac.


----------



## Cormac (Jun 9, 2011)

*Engraving Slate Sundials*

Dave!
Thank you for your note. I buy 20mm slate ready honed direct from the quarry. I use a 'Cadet' router-engraver with a 600x700mm bed. The engraving tool (ref 6171Q-0.2) is of solid carbide with a TiALN coating, with a 4mm shank, quarter round, 60 degree internal tip angle and 0.2mm tip radius. Tool and machine are from AXYZ Automation (UK) Ltd (cncroutershop.com). I engrave 'dry' with a floating head. Spindle speed 12,000 rpm. Engraving depth about 0.4mm. Speed 0.4 m/mim & plunge 0.3 m/min. Slow, but gives a very clean cut. When I tried to speed things up, I had slight chipping of the slate.
Best regards,
Cormac


----------



## gorbo (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice Sundial......any DXF`s, PDF etc........ par chance?


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

nice job


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------

